# Never filed taxes, but need tax returns for I-130 for spouse green card



## cinchurge

Hi everyone,

A bit complicated here. I had worked in Taiwan pretty much all my life until this year when I moved back to the US for a new job, and married my girlfriend from Taiwan.

However, since I did NOT file any taxes while I was in Taiwan (probably earned too little to pay anything anyway, though I know now that I should've filed regardless), I do not have the tax returns required by form I-864 for the green card application. Is there any way I can still file the I-864 before December?

Searched on Google quite a bit but couldn't find any good solutions. Many many thanks in advance!

Eric


----------



## Bevdeforges

First, you have to file the back tax returns. Basically, the past three years should do it, as long as you don't owe anything (which is the most likely case). Once those are done and filed, you can file the other paperwork as requested.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cinchurge

Thing is, my wife's visa is about to expire in December... will I get the tax returns in time?


----------



## Bevdeforges

What are they asking for - copies of the returns you filed? Or verification that the IRS has received the returns in some form? 

The sooner you file those puppies, the sooner you'll be able to file the other paperwork. If they are looking for copies of what you filed, you'll have that as soon as you file. If your tax situation is fairly simple (i.e. just earned income, i.e. salary), it should take about 20 to 30 minutes a form, no more. Get 'em filed, wait a couple weeks, and then put in your I-864.

Just checked the instructions - you can provide a photocopy from your own records of your latest tax filing. (But I'd still wait a week or two after you send in the forms. Just in case they try to match them up with what the IRS shows as filed.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

